
An Evaluation Framework of the Widely Used First Programming Languages (2014) - lainon
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3933420/
======
rotrux
I'm not sure I'm a fan of all of the evaluation-criteria. Specifically the 1st
one:

"High Level: A good FPL should not have constructs that concern machine
internals and possess no semantic value[18]"

This is a subjective measure based on how much effort & time a new student's
priorities allow them to put into learning.

Obfuscating underlying mechanisms is only good when there isn't sufficient
time to teach them. A high rating in this area implies a FPL-student's goal
should be to make an application, & not necessarily understand how it works in
the process.

[18]--SIGCSE '95 Proceedings of the twenty-sixth SIGCSE technical symposium on
Computer science education Pages 173-177

